# I have no edit button in contacts!!! (3gs)



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok so I was gonna play around with the new custom vibrations and went to assign my husband one, and thats when I found the little edit button that sits up at the top right gone.  on every single one of my contacts.  I can't edit them at all.  Anyone know how to fix this issue


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Never mind... but for anyone else that might be having this issue..

I fixed it by turning on my contacts with icloud.  When I merged them, the edit button showed back up.  I went to apples forums and just plugged it in to search and got a lot of hits.  Icloud is starting to be a bigger headache for me than the help I thought it was gonna be.  So far, I have yet to get one file up there!  I'm doing a back up and its says its gonna take over 5 hours.  Lovely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just coming to post that I had found that out!  Thanks for posting the solution.

Betsy


----------

